# Problem making venison sticks



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

This past weekend I tried my hand at making some spicy snack sticks with some venison/pork. I used a 80/20 ratio of venison/pork butt. I then used a LEM seasoning and followed the instructions. Everything went fine up until the part where I actually had to stuff the casings. It was virtually impossible to feed the burger through the sausage stuffer because of its small diameter of the tub. Is there a trick to getting it to work better? It just kept wanting to plug up. I have a big grinder. 1.5 hp from cabela's so it wasn't like the machine was underpowered. I was able to make summer sausage without issue, mostly because the stuffer is much larger, but making the small sticks was a real bear. Any help would be appreciated. Is it possible I ground the meat too much?


----------



## Islander26 (Feb 23, 2004)

I use the LEM Jerky Cannon for stuffing small diameter casings, works really well. When I tried using my grinder I think the gringer is just mashing up the meat and not pushing it through.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

That is the same problem I encountered.


----------

